# The archs of my foot hurt/cramp...



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Sometimes when in a pedaling groove they cramp up on the outer edge of my foot or the arches. I have platform pedals for now....looking into clip ins soon enough...could this just be a issue of foot positioning while riding?


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

I had the same problem, especially when your biking 15-18mph in your tennis shoes. Getting clip or clipless pedals/shoes will improve the cramp situation. However, pay close attention to your pedal stroke. Pedal stroke is key! When you get the hang of the pedal stroke your cramping ordeal will reduce drastically. I've been working on the pedal stroke for the past 2-3 rides (18-25miles) and i've noticed power and comfort has improved significantly. 






http://www.bicycling.com/training-nutrition/training-fitness/perfect-pedal-stroke


Also, get some decent bike shoes. +$55. 

I remember when i was getting special fitted they noticed my pedal stroke and said, "there was this famous biker named Greg Lemond ( I THINK) and got into accident and fell into a coma. When he woke up from his coma he said, *'I just perfected my pedal stroke*'; end of story."


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure which part of that vid I disagree with more, the mistaken premise that riders pull up or that a cadence of 50-55 is acceptable. No one pulls up, and a cadence below about 70 when encountering any kind of resistance places undue stress on the knees.

OP: It's very possible that your platforms (more specifically, foot placement/ sole flex) are contributing to your foot pain. Until you spring for clipless, avoid pedaling mid-foot (spindle below ball of foot) and keep cadence above 70 - preferably 80+.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I think that video is horrible advice. Then again, if you want to blow out your knee, that seems a good way to. It's better to push down, and pull back (near the bottom of the stroke) instead of up. 
Going to clipless might help you, but you might need inserts to keep your leg from moving side to side. If you have an arch that falls when pushing down, that's one reason your foot can hurt. Have someone watch you while on a trainer. If your legs are moving up and down in a straight line, you're probably ok. If the knees are swinging wide on the upstroke, then you will need adjustments.
Best advice: get fit for shoes and inserts when buying pedals and shoes.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Arches- in my personal experience it could be two things.

If you're riding w/ flat pedals and street shoes or running shoes or other athletic shoes, the shoe probably just doesn't give the support you need. Those shoes are designed to be flexible for the intended purpose. The flex could be fatiguing your feet and / or allowing over flexing (and associated cramping) of the arch's muscles.

Related to that, a lot of time improper shoes or ill-fitting shoes cause one to cup the foot in an effort to more or less grab the sole to make the foot more stable within the shoe. Common for improperly fitted ski boots for instance.

Outside of the foot - same reasons as above and maybe an added reason: the outsides of my feet get sore when I over tighten the shoes - even well fitting xc ski boots and cycling shoes. If I torque them down too much, that's the first place I feel it. Well fitting shoes don't have to be torqued down to provide the designed structure and support.

Hope that helps and/or makes sense.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

IMO your problem is probably related to the sole stiffness on whatever shoes you're using. Cycling shoes have stiff soles. I'm talking about the kind of stiffness that allows almost no bending or flexibility at all. The shoes I have are equipped with carbon fiber soles. The soles are extremely stiff. They neither flex or bend the tiniest bit. This is a real foot saver for cycling, & from what you say about your problem might be the answer.


----------



## ptadam22 (Sep 22, 2010)

Do you ever get pain in the same area from walking or standing for long periods of time? If you have improper support for your arches from insoles this could exacerbate the problem. A temporary solution to this is trying to pick up some insoles with better support and seeing if that helps any. Good luck.


----------

